# Debussy`s Suite Bergamasque



## shadowdancer

Hi all,

I got myself listening to it a lot during the last year. I would like to hear your opinion about good performances. 

My favorite are: Gieseking (despite the bad quality sound) and Arrau`s from Final Session. 

From the modern lot, I have sympathy for Bavouzet.

Thoughts?


----------



## ptr

Gieseking is an everlasting classic! For me, the only competition is Zoltán Kocsis mid 80's Philips release, Kocsis brings out qualities in this music that I've experienced from reading the score! (It's hard to explain, but it is those subtle things that perhaps gets lost with Giseking purely because of the "ancient" sound quality)

/ptr


----------



## Mandryka

Sv Richter in Salzburg on Orfeo.


----------



## PetrB

Others at the same level -- astonishingly beautiful pianism coupled with supremely intelligent musicianship -- as a number of others so far mentioned, but simply different, are:

Samson François





Monique Haas. (Recorded all Debussy solo piano, ditto Ravel, DGG, still available.)

I would be surprised if Vlado Perlemuter did not play it, but if there is a recording I do not know of it.


----------



## Mandryka

This is pretty early Debussy. To me it can sound a bit triv, Richter in Salzburg, on the other hand, is oneiric.

Here's Michelangeli humming Clair de Lune


----------



## Guest

shadowdancer said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got myself listening to it a lot during the last year. I would like to hear your opinion about good performances.
> 
> My favorite are: Gieseking (despite the bad quality sound) and Arrau`s from Final Session.
> 
> From the modern lot, I have sympathy for Bavouzet.
> 
> Thoughts?


I'm listening to the Gieseking now, seems a little bit stately in comparison to Bavouzet, my preference.


----------



## shadowdancer

Interesting inputs so far... If I would define a range, let`s that Gieseking is at one end and Bavouzet the other.
I was researching a bit and found out that Arrau`s version is almost 10 min (!!!) longer than Bavouzet.
Michelangeli is also a champion on the subject.
I will definitely look into Richter too.


----------



## Triplets

Gieseking's recordings were the first to be widely disseminated, and remained the only commonly available choice for years. I think a lot people were imprinted by them, and they do have their virtues. Imo they have been superseded by a mountain of Artists in modern sound. My favorite dates from the 1960s, Aldo Ciccolini, but I have not heard many others.


----------



## shadowdancer

Unfortunately, at least in my opinion, is that I don`t have a nice recording of Gieseking. The bad sound quality is a bias here. That is the reason that I listen more often to Arrau`s. Bavouzet is technical. Impressive notes precision. But somehow I think his tempi are a bit too fast.
Another artist worth listening: Alexis Weissenberg


----------



## Selby

Pascal Roge is my favorite Debussy interpreter; the box set is an essential in my world; his Suite is gorgeous.


----------



## shadowdancer

Selby said:


> Pascal Roge is my favorite Debussy interpreter; the box set is an essential in my world; his Suite is gorgeous.
> View attachment 62988


Thanks for the input. This is an unknown record for me. I will check it out.


----------



## Vaneyes

Weissenberg, Crossley, Bavouzet.


----------



## Blake

I'm most familiar with Bavouzet... I have all of his Debussy piano works, actually. And he's most excellent.


----------



## GioCar

shadowdancer said:


> Interesting inputs so far... If I would define a range, let`s that Gieseking is at one end and Bavouzet the other.
> I was researching a bit and found out that Arrau`s version is almost 10 min (!!!) longer than Bavouzet.
> *Michelangeli is also a champion on the subject*.
> I will definitely look into Richter too.


I love Michelangeli's Debussy, I think no one else had (or has) such a perfect control of the sound colors, but I am not aware of any recording of the Suite Bergamasque by him. Quite strange, because afaik he loved it. Maybe you or someone else can help.


----------



## shadowdancer

GioCar said:


> I love Michelangeli's Debussy, I think no one else had (or has) such a perfect control of the sound colors, but I am not aware of any recording of the Suite Bergamasque by him. Quite strange, because afaik he loved it. Maybe you or someone else can help.


When I wrote "champion" I meant as a Debussy player.

As far as I know, he didn't record a complete Suite Bergamasque.
It would be quite nice if I am wrong about it...


----------



## 20centrfuge

ptr said:


> Zoltán Kocsis mid 80's Philips release
> /ptr


I second that. I like that recording a lot.


----------

